# Terrorist Group Profiles



## Polar Bear (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.cdi.org/terrorism/terrorist-groups.cfm

http://library.nps.navy.mil/home/tgp/tgpndx.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_terrorist_organisations


----------



## hoepoe (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.ict.org.il/

Go to databases.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.state.gov/documents/organization/45323.pdf

Is added to the "terrorism" section under its own button; on Ss.com


----------

